# broke a foot off my crock-pot



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

As the title implies. I have (apparently) an old crock-pot, small I think it's a 2 qt. Anyway the feet are riveted into the bottom of the case. The crock is permanent install and doesn't come out. You guessed it, I broke one the feet off. Now I'm, err... frugal and don't want to just go buy a new one. This pot works fine but wobbles. Any one here make a repair like this before? 

If I just put rubber stick-on foot pads, I'm afraid it will be too hot for them and they'll either melt, or the glue will and they'll come off. 

I checked the manufacturer's site and they offer replacement screw-in rubber feet (for newer models?) but that don't help me. Only thing I can figure is to try drilling out the rivets and finding screw-in feet from another source (like my old radios). I'll also have to find right size screws so as not to damage the crock bottom or heating coils. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I had an older a quite expensive crock pot that we had used for 20 years. Too many cracks in the pot, so I replaced it a couple moths ago on Amazon. I paid 30 bucks for a new 6 quart.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

You may try( very carefully) to drill a hole and tap for a flat head screw and use the screw for the foot.:vs_bulb:


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Depends on how much you love the old thing. If you really love it I would use glue and see how long it works, or just find a suitably sized little ceramic dish/nob and use that. If you drill something could go very wrong, especially if it is old. Can you tell if the rivets are aluminum or steel?

JMO.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You can buy a new, 2 qt crock pot on Amazon for $12 with free shipping.

Or...epoxy a wooden foot back in place on the old one.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Robie has the way to go " epoxy " get the two part , full the crock up with water for weight when you put the foot back on to hold it in place .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Look no further Boss Dog, ole Slip done got your fix!

JB Weld! I've used it on some items that get hot and its supposed to be able to handle 500 degree heat. Good luck

FAQs | J-B Weld



Boss Dog said:


> As the title implies. I have (apparently) an old crock-pot, small I think it's a 2 qt. Anyway the feet are riveted into the bottom of the case. The crock is permanent install and doesn't come out. You guessed it, I broke one the feet off. Now I'm, err... frugal and don't want to just go buy a new one. This pot works fine but wobbles. Any one here make a repair like this before?
> 
> If I just put rubber stick-on foot pads, I'm afraid it will be too hot for them and they'll either melt, or the glue will and they'll come off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy hit it with j and b weld. That stuff will hold almost anything.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

JB Weld should work for this repair. It's good stuff, but it isn't completely impervious to heat. I used it to build an alcohol stove, and it toasted to dust.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I've been doing a little research (because I'm cheap) and found that the intended temperature of most crock-pots is 209 degree's F. 
I dunno why they chose that particular temp. 

But, I also looked up Gorilla Glue at a friends suggestion and it is listed to be good up to 220 degree's F. 
Hm-m. Now gotta find a suitable replacement foot piece(s). I'll keep in mind the JB Weld. 
>
>
>
Crap, now I can't even find the crock-pot. lol, I'll be doing some digging this weekend. :vs_mad:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Crock-Pot-5-Quart-Manual-Slow-Cooker/19633718

Here you go , on sale @ Walmart .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I want a picture.... please


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Now I aint never had a bit of success with JB weld on anything I ever tried it for. Will testify Gorilla Glue is good for gluing back on the soles of wore out boots. I tried that and so far its working good. Might work on your deal. Seem to detect some strong emotional attchment to that wore out old crockpot. lol


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, Boss Dog is all red faced now. I literally took everything out of the kitchen cabinets looking for this bugger. Finally got hold of the runaway daughter and asked her about it. She says, "really?, I threw that thing out a long time ago"! I told her I found one under there I didn't recognize and she said she picked it up at a yard sale around the same time she tossed the other. Well at least it has feet, and... the crock comes out of the base. It's an improvement. No JB or Gorilla glue needed now.

But I like fixing old stuff when I can and avoid buying something new to replace it just because. It's a personal vice (pride) I guess. I bought parts (on ebay) and fixed my old vacuum cleaner 3 times before the actual motor self-destructed and I tossed it out after 20 years of use, and even then I found a motor for it and was tempted to pull the trigger. But alas, a new vacuum sits in the corner now.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Another job well done by " Mr. Fix it " , good job . I am a " Mr. Fix it " to . If I can .


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

JB weld is awesome. I just used some a few weeks ago to fix a tiny crack in my radiator. Good stuff.


----------

